# Just diagnosed with Lymphoma



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Any loved dog receiving a cancer diagnosis is sad and painful but there is something so heartrending about a Golden who is too young getting this news. I am so very sorry to see this for Luna. This forum can be a good support. 

I am afraid you have a lot of company here. There is a search feature at the top of the page, if you enter in a search term it will bring up previous threads on it and you can see what others have asked and said on the topic. Here is one of the better threads: Cosmo's Story

There is a Golden Retriever Discussion group on Facebook, a lot of people there who might have helpful suggestions. I would try "Smiling Blue Skies" which is dedicated to cancer research Smiling Blue Skies and if you contact them directly, the woman who heads it may have some suggestions and support. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## NicoleGold (Dec 8, 2015)

I am so sorry - I hate hearing of such horrible cancers in such young goldens.

But I wanted to offer a story that may give you a bit of hope. A friend of mine had a golden diagnosed with B-cell lymphoma at 5 years of age. He is now almost 9 years old and still a happy, active dog. She did LCHOP chemo with him, along with other holistic supplements, acupuncture, diet change, etc. He has come out of remission twice, and each time they redid LCHOP chemo and he has gone back in remission. I think some of the key is determining if it is B-cell or T-cell, as I have heard a lot of long term survival stories with chemo and B-cell lymphoma.

Sending good thoughts to you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry, Luna is far too young. 
Sending good thoughts and prayers to you and your girl.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

One of our goldens passed from this cancer... Haylie was 6. We did chemo and she lived for an additional year. This was over 10 years ago, so I'm sure treatments are different now. Good luck. Agnes


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I was sorry to read this sad news.


----------



## Golden Dreamer21 (Jun 1, 2021)

It is devastating news. My golden also got lymphoma, which we treated with Chemo. Unfortunately, it's very expensive. Find a good oncologist, just like you would for yourself. We traveled 1 hr 45 mins each way to my babies appointments, but it was well worth it because they were experts, and treatment was a well oiled machine. When something went wrong, they knew just what to do. Cancer feeds off sugar, so try to remove that from your pups diet. Look for dog cancer groups on facebook. Groups are great for helpful hints & support. I received my support through yahoo groups, but yahoo eliminated them all. My dog went into remission almost right away and stayed in remission for over 1 year the first time. The second remission didn't last as long and he never achieved a third remission.


----------

